# 02 Oct 03 - A Day we will never forget.



## Parasoldier (2 Oct 2004)

One year ago today Parachute Company lost two outstanding soldiers.  Rest in peace Shorty and B-12.  

We will not forget.
Airborne.


----------



## castle123 (2 Oct 2004)

can you tell use more about these guys plz 
 :warstory: :warstory: :warstory: :warstory: :warstory: :warstory: :warstory:


----------



## Parasoldier (2 Oct 2004)

I am trying to find a excellent article written by Chris Wattie on Shorty.  This written by our Para Coy OC at the time, Maj Vass.


 It is with profound sadness that I write this note on behalf of all members of Parachute Company, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.  I would like to express my most sincere condolences to the families of our dear departed comrades, Sergeant Rob "Shorty" Short and Corporal Robbie "B12" Beerenfenger.  During this time of misfortune and sorrow, I cannot begin to articulate the pain and anguish of Mrs Susan Short, Mrs Christina Beerenfenger and their families.  Understanding their emotion is unparalleled, I do know that all members of Parachute Company are deeply saddened and hurt by the loss of our brothers.  Our thoughts and prayers are also with Corporal Thomas Stirling, Master Corporal Jason Hamilton, Cpl Cameron Laidlaw and Cpl Daniel Mathews and their families and, hoping for their speedy recovery.


     Sergeant Rob Short was a consummate professional and mentor to many.  He personified what it meant to be a soldier and a paratrooper and, he set the example for others to follow.  He was an exemplary leader who would always get the job done and put the care and welfare of his men before himself.  Sergeant Short was a genuine family man, an avid Maple Leafs fan, an accomplished Sniper, Pioneer and, a lover of the outdoors.  He forged a reputation as both a gentleman and a compassionate section commander.


     Corporal Robbie Beerenfenger was an excellent soldier, a professional and a comrade to many.  Although relatively new to the Company, in that short period he made an unquestionable impact and quickly became a valued asset to this organization.  He was to receive the highest of recommendation to participate on his Basic Parachutist Course and, to remain with Parachute Company upon return to Canada.  Corporal Beerenfenger was not a qualified parachutist on paper, but he had all the attributes, desires and qualities of a paratrooper.  A quiet and confident professional, whose family meant more to him than anything else. 


     These two professionals gave their lives in the service of peace, for the people of Afghanistan and, proudly represented the Regiment, the Canadian Forces and Canada.  They were known to many and will be missed dearly.  I assure you that they will not be forgotten and we will continue to serve in their memory and honour their remarkable lives.  We lost two exemplary men who we are proud to have had the privilege and honour to call our comrades.  


     The Canadian Contingent held a Memorial in Camp Julien and a multi-national Send-Off Ceremony at the Kabul International Airport to send our hero's back home, with both honour and dignity.  As we mourn the loss of our brothers-at-arms, our thoughts and prayers are with their families during this difficult and trying time. 


To Shorty and B12LIGHT WINDS, SOFT LANDINGS.
REST IN PEACE OUR AIRBORNE FRIENDS.


J.D.V. Vass
Major
Officer Commanding
Parachute Company


----------



## scm77 (2 Oct 2004)




----------



## soldiers301 (2 Oct 2004)

We will not forget !


----------



## Tpr.Orange (2 Oct 2004)

Peace be with both of them


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Oct 2004)

Heres to a couple   good blokes   ! I am sure they'll never be forgotton.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## CanadianSIG (2 Oct 2004)




----------



## Doug VT (2 Oct 2004)

A year ago...seems like just yesterday.  One of the many days that I will never forget.  Welcome to the board "Parasoldier", good to see you around...


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Oct 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (2 Oct 2004)

Yes, yesterday....

Shorty was a character.

I was two days away from deploying elsewhere when the news came on TV. 

Not one of Petawawa's brighter days.


----------



## alexk (2 Oct 2004)

never to be forgotton


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (2 Oct 2004)

Rest In Peace Guys...and to anyone who saw my previous post i'm sorry for the spelling error....I'll be making an apology in off topic should anyone wish to know, my thoughts and prayers go out to the two that lost their lives.


----------



## gun plumber (2 Oct 2004)

RIP


----------



## redleafjumper (3 Oct 2004)

Remembering those who have been lost is an excellent tribute.  Thanks for reminding us of these fine soldiers and well loved people.

Lest we forget, Lest we forget...


----------



## pbi (3 Oct 2004)




----------



## Korus (3 Oct 2004)

R.I.P. You were Soldiers, and your country is proud.


----------



## GGboy (3 Oct 2004)

This must be a very hard day for their families and my heart goes out to them all 
I didn't know Beerenfinger, but I know he was very highly thought of by his mates. Shorty was quite simply one of those rare individuals you meet once in a lifetime and never forget.


----------



## Doug VT (3 Oct 2004)

This Photo was taken at he Memorial.


----------



## Parasoldier (3 Oct 2004)

Thanks to GGBoy, here is a excellent article on Shorty.

National Post
Friday, October 3, 2003
By Chris Wattie
Column: Death in Kabul
National Post

Sergeant Robert Alan Short was among the first Canadian
soldiers I met in Afghanistan when I arrived in August as an
embedded reporter with the Canadian army in Kabul.

Sgt. Short -- "Shorty" to his many friends in the battle group's
Parachute Company -- was the non-commissioned officer in charge of
the main gate into Camp Julien, the Canadian base in the capital, on
the evening when I showed up in a taxi, dusty and jet-lagged,
outside the barbed wire and concrete fence.

His short, stocky form loomed out of the twilight, bristling with
weaponry and ammunition, and he demanded to know who I was and what
I was doing at the base.

"A reporter, eh?" he said, peering at me curiously. "What the heck
did you wanna come here for?"

He watched and joked with me as his soldiers put me through the
thorough search that everyone underwent before entering the camp,
then he waved me over to the bare wooden bench and patch of gravel
that served as the gate's waiting area.

Sgt. Short squatted down next to me in the ensuing hour it took for
the battle group's public affairs officer to arrive and escort me
into the camp. We talked about everything from the sights of Kabul
to his beloved Toronto Maple Leafs.

When he learned that not only was I an Edmonton Oilers fan, but I
was also spending more than a month with the 1,900 Canadian soldiers
who had arrived in Afghanistan a few days earlier, he just shook his
head sadly. "You've got to renegotiate your contract buddy," he
said, waving me into the camp with a cheerful expression that was
impossible to miss even under his camouflage-covered helmet.

Over the next five weeks, he would bump into me almost every day,
usually sneaking up from behind in the long lineups for supper to
slap me on the back with a startlingly loud: "How's it goin' buddy?"

While he was proud of the wings on his uniform that marked him as
an elite paratrooper and of the men in the section he commanded,
Sgt. Short was far from the stereotype of the gung-ho airborne
soldier.

He was, in fact, one of those people who seem to pop up in every
workplace or group, someone whom everyone likes -- irrepressibly
cheerful and always friendly, even to journalists, not always the
most popular of people among paratroopers.

In the mess, the lineups for the base canteen or the officer's and
NCO's club, we would invariably talk about hockey -- he had an
unshakeable faith in the Leafs' chances of winning the Stanley Cup.
We'd usually discuss Afghanistan's ever-present dust and heat, the
quality of army food and occasionally the Canadians' mission in
Kabul.

Once, we touched on the subject of the dangers facing the troops
out on patrol, dangers Sgt. Short shrugged off stoically. "You take
all the precautions ... but sometimes there's nothing you can do
about it. When your number's up, your number's up."

When I told him that my eight-year-old son had switched his
fascination from airplanes to soldiers once he learned I would be
staying with the Canadian army, Sgt. Short's eyes lit up. "Gotta nip
that air force thing in the bud!" he declared, and gave me his spare
Royal Canadian Regiment cap badge as a souvenir for my son.

I insisted on a fair trade and we settled on one National Post
T-shirt and a beer for the silver and gold regimental star.

I delivered the shirt to him the next day, but Sgt. Short was too
busy over the next few weeks to take me up on my offer of a beer.
The sergeants in the Canadian battle group are the backbone of the
mission, leading their sections of eight to 10 men on almost daily
patrols into the restive and often dangerous streets of Kabul or on
sentry or gate duty in the main camp.

Five weeks later, when it was time for me to return home, Sgt.
Short was one of the last soldiers in Camp Julien to wish me a safe
trip and laughingly remind me of the still outstanding debt, which
he said I could pay off when -- not if -- I returned to the Canadian
camp.

Less than two weeks later, he was dead, killed while doing his job
in the same no-nonsense and thoroughly professional way he had been
doing it for several months before.

It would be presumptuous to say I lost a friend when an explosion
tore through Sgt. Short's Iltis vehicle, killing him and Corporal
Robbie Beerenfenger, and injuring three other soldiers in the
patrol. But I do wish I had gotten the chance to spend more time
with Sgt. Short, and I will always regret not being able to sit him
down over that promised beer and tell him what a privilege and
pleasure it was to know him, however briefly.


----------



## JasonH (3 Oct 2004)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Heres to a couple    good blokes    ! I am sure they'll never be forgotton.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


----------



## JasonH (3 Oct 2004)

Parasoldier said:
			
		

> Thanks to GGBoy, here is a excellent article on Shorty.
> 
> National Post
> Friday, October 3, 2003
> ...



That gave me a chill down my spine reading that


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Oct 2004)

RIP


----------



## paracowboy (3 Oct 2004)

I miss Shorty. Every day.


----------



## fleeingjam (3 Oct 2004)




----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Oct 2004)

Although I didn't know either of these men, the fondness with which you remember them allows me to understand and share your grief.

"LEST WE FORGET"

  

The Army Guy


----------



## Goober (4 Oct 2004)

Lest we forget indeed.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Oct 2004)

pro patria.


----------



## Rfn (4 Oct 2004)




----------

